# Red Devil



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is the little guy after 1 month. He is crazy, he attacks the glass vigorously, and don't even ask about the inside of the tank. He lives alone.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

he is about 4.5"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nice lookin rd you got there


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Devil.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice looking Devil.:nod:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Great looking RD

Looks like a big kok is coming later on.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Great looking RD
> 
> Looks like a big kok is coming later on.
> [snapback]1188864[/snapback]​


yes exactly my thought

good luck

bet you cant wait to see this beast in 6 months


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Tibs said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking RD
> ...


Yeah me too haha. Hes going to be a big guy. I also wont to see what he turns out to look like.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

tahnks guys, I'll try to post new pics evry month,


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

what is the growth rate for a fish like this?

I have an empty tank i'd like to dedicate to cichlids, but don't know how quickly they grow. anyone have a link to info like that?


----------

